# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  hiya

## berley

hiya my names  :berley:  and im very quiet and shy but would like to get to know you all through time, oh and btw i dont have no fish but i been told they taste quite good  :Wink:

----------


## Gary R

> hiya my names  and im very quiet and shy but would like to get to know you all through time, oh and btw i dont have no fish but i been told they taste quite good


 with chips  :lol: 

well you never know you could end up with a goldfish in a blow  :berley:   :lol: .

----------


## Nemo

welcome to the one and only FISH KEEPING forum  :Wink:  enjoy your stay  :Smile:

----------


## djprincessx

Heya Berley  :Smile:  Nice to meet you! Hope you enjoy your stay at fish-keeping.com and don't worry about not having fish.... you will get some with time  :Smile: 

-Leslie

----------


## Wee Gordon

Hello And Welcome Berley
youll like it here

----------


## hacker999

hi  :berley:  and welcome

----------


## notanotherone

> hiya my names  and im very quiet and shy but would like to get to know you all through time, oh and btw i dont have no fish but i been told they taste quite good


he he quiet and shy .....well so am i then ... :lol:  nice to see you  :berley:

----------


## Nemo

nice to see you over here notanotherone, heard so much about you from Gary  :Smile:

----------

